# [HULU PLUS FIX] Doesnt require the need of Tit backup



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks to huntken post with the tit backup. I figured i would write a version with no need.

This will work on Linux and OSX. Feel free to port it to windows. It's quite easy.

Tested on:
Thunderbolt
TF101 (Transformer)

Version 2.0
http://www.mediafire.com/?od32l3735cj9o50

{Directions}

Make sure you uninstall the orig apk
unpack my .tar
edit the SH for PATH_TO_ADB
run the .sh inside
Profit
{/Directions}

[Update.zip is being worked on as we speak thanks to jamezelle

[Feel free to donate if you like my work https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=46QC9NY7VP8FA]


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Changelog for version 2.0:

Fixed .sh script to allow other devices.


----------



## aperture (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks rhcp! its working great!

*edit not working after a reboot have to run again*


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> Reserved for future.


No problem glad it worked.

For those who have issues too. Make sure to chmod 755 fixhulu.sh and ./fixhulu.sh


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Good to see another option, still going to look at a flashable zip that solves it easier than both of our solutions. And you're welcome for the idea! Should get someone to try your method on another device to see if it works there too.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

huntken said:


> Good to see another option, still going to look at a flashable zip that solves it easier than both of our solutions. And you're welcome for the idea! Should get someone to try your method on another device to see if it works there too.


I agree. This could be made into a update.zip very easy. if you feel like taking it and making it a update.zip go ahead. i dont mind.

I think you just need to add some commands like the tar -xvvf and the chmod via assert() in the update-script

Thanks for the orig idea.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

I tested this on the TF101 (Transfomer) It works fine. All videos play.

You just need to mod the chmod command like so:

chmod -R 777 com.hulu.plus/

Fixed in Version 2.0. Should work on any device. I tested on 2 so far. all work. 

Please report


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

"rhcp011235 said:


> I tested this on the TF101 (Transfomer) It works fine. All videos play.
> 
> You just need to mod the chmod command like so:
> 
> ...


Awesome! Is the video choppy on some but great on others? I know it's like that on my xoom anyways, I'm sure it's cause it's not optimized just right yet.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Video seems ok. Little choppy.

Im on 3.2 on my TF101. Im looking into the NFL app now


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> Video seems ok. Little choppy.
> 
> Im on 3.2 on my TF101. Im looking into the NFL app now


NFL app is the key to happiness!!!


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is SO much WIN!

I had posted in the previous TB thread cuz the method didn't work on my DX running CM7, but THIS, this little method WORKED!!

Thanks very much to the OP!

P.S. I tweeted at RW to see if they get the word out, your hard work is worth it!


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks there will be an update to this soon.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------

